# Just installed a Maxtor Diamond Max 300GB



## RCY (Aug 12, 2005)

Got the drive for $89 at Fry's electronics here in SoCal. Works fine, and actually seems to speed up the TIVO a bit. However, be warned the drive is a bit noisy. Couldn't hear the last one, but you can hear this one access the disk.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Run amset or Hitachi Feature Tool to set the seek to quiet.


----------



## RCY (Aug 12, 2005)

Do you have a weblink to this info? Not familiar with what you're talking about, but it sounds good...


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

google


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Hitachi Feature
http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm


----------



## RCY (Aug 12, 2005)

After spending a hour or so sorting through bad links that came up in my google search, I was able to find one that correctly linked to Maxtor's AMSET. For some reason, about 7/8s of the links got you to Maxtor's web site, but no AMSET. Trying to search Maxtor's web site for AMSET (either upper or lower case) yields nothing. However, one of the links put you where you needed to be on Maxtor's web site. 

Followed the instructions provided by Maxtor, and found out the drive had been set to "performance". I then set it to "quiet", reinstalled in the TIVO, and the noise is much reduced. In fact, I really only notice any sound on the TIVO menus, when there is no other sound. 

Thanks for the help! :up:


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

RCY said:


> After spending a hour or so sorting through bad links that came up in my google search, I was able to find one that correctly linked to Maxtor's AMSET. For some reason, about 7/8s of the links got you to Maxtor's web site, but no AMSET. Trying to search Maxtor's web site for AMSET (either upper or lower case) yields nothing. However, one of the links put you where you needed to be on Maxtor's web site.
> 
> Followed the instructions provided by Maxtor, and found out the drive had been set to "performance". I then set it to "quiet", reinstalled in the TIVO, and the noise is much reduced. In fact, I really only notice any sound on the TIVO menus, when there is no other sound.
> 
> Thanks for the help! :up:


I am now in the same postion you were in previously. I have looked high and low for this utility and cannot find the link. Can you let me know what the good link is?

Thanks....


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

Yea, can you drop the link here to help out others?

Also, must this be run BEFORE you do the swap??


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Not sure where he found AMSET on Maxtor's site. I can never find it anymore. But I have a copy from before and here's a link to it hosted on my personal web page.

http://greg_burns.home.comcast.net/maxtor/setacm.exe

Running setacm extracts its contents to a folder called amset.

From the readme file:



> Subject:	Using the AMSET.EXE Utility
> Summary:	Procedure for adjusting operating sound levels via the AMSET Program
> Disclaimer: This Document is provided as is without any warranty of any kind, either expressed or implied. In no event will MAXTOR CORPORATION be liable to you for any damages, including any loss of profit or savings, arising out of the use or inability to use the information contained in this document. Maxtor Corporation makes no representations or warranties with respect to the contents hereof and specifically disclaims any implied warranties of merchantability or fitness for any particular purpose
> This is an Advanced Utility and its use is recommended for Advanced Users only.
> ...


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks!!!   I really appreciate the help.


----------



## jshorr (Mar 29, 2005)

Anyone know anything about this....I have a 7Y250P0 Maxline II+ 250GB drive, mfg in Aug '05. It does not support acoustic management. So says both the amset and the hitachi feature tool. I have another drive which is nearly identical, the label looks a little different but it's the same 7Y250P0 Maxline II+ 250GB, same firmware version says the hitachi tool, and it was mfd in Oct '05. The other drive supports the acoustic management. What gives?


----------



## Mister S (Sep 29, 2005)

I just wanted to say that I used the amset utility on my maxtor DiamondMax 9 120 drive and it is now whisper silent. Thanks for posting this info everyone.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Mister S said:


> I just wanted to say that I used the amset utility on my maxtor DiamondMax 9 120 drive and it is now whisper silent. Thanks for posting this info everyone.


FYI, the Hitachi Feature Tool seems to be a little friendlier of an app to use.


----------

